# Breeder Recommendations



## aisbell (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi! My family has been considering a vizsla for many years and are getting closer to actually taking the plunge and getting one! I am looking to find an excellent breeder. We live in Texas but are not opposed to traveling a little to pick up a gentle and sweet dog! We have 4 children aged 10 down to 2 so a good temperament is very important to us.
Thanks


----------



## Happyhappyhappy (Jan 8, 2013)

http://sabaspice.ning.com/

VAGNONI Vizsla - Afton, Virginia

Elizabeth Vagnoni is an amazing lady. She is a small, home-based breeder with an amazing love and joy for the breed. She will not fly her pups, so if the distance is too far, you might consider emailing her with a referral request.

Best to you,
H3


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

oh...Szizlin's Vizslas. Connecticut and worth the trip. Trust me and PM me....litters in Sept...with one very special puppy to me!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

ais - go back to forum and start doing a lot of research on the breed & breeders - look at least a 3yr pedigree report and learn how to read it - after a lot of hard work on your part - then ask the ? is this a good breeder - every litter is different ( unless you go 2 a puppy mill that does not work 2 improve the breed ) if you want a great pup - THE BURDEN is on YOU !!!!! I love my breeder - but the decision is up 2 me - would you buy a car without a test drive & research on your own ?


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I second REM's suggestion- research the breed, research the standards, understand what makes a good breeder, understand what makes a quality dog, then find breeders to contact and ask them questions that cover it all. If you don't know what to ask then it makes it difficult to know what separates an "excellent" breeder from a "good" breeder. Learning this after the fact doesn't help you out at all.

You can definitely ask for help on here about where to start but only you can decide which breeder is best for you and your future pup.


----------

